# Fillet knifes



## Feather Burner (Feb 27, 2013)

Look at these two new fillet knives I finished today.


----------



## pitchindad (Oct 14, 2004)

*Good looking*

SWEEET, man you have some real talent. Do you sell them or just make them for fun?


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Work of art! I wouldn't want to get fish guts on them!


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Really nice work. I lie the blade length.


----------



## das7777 (Jun 15, 2011)

That's two sweet looking knifes!


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

Nice work


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Good job!


----------

